# Results from second humira and feeling down...please help



## Believe in miracles (Sep 20, 2012)

Please help me!

ARGC called today with results from my second humira...and it does not seem to be good news.
Origionally my result was 33.6 i believe. After the 1st round of injections it rose to 47 and after this second set of injections it has dropped only slightly to 46.1.

I know that they had to try this medication but I can not help but feel that i am in a worse position than when i started.

The next step is 1 or 2 rounds of intriplids.

Has anyone had any positive news of Humira not raising levels but the intriplids working?

I really do not think that i can do IVIg, i do not feel that i can do that one.

I fear that if ARGC can not lower my cytokines levels (which they said was the most likely reason for not falling pregnant naturally and past FET failures) is there any point in doing the IVF?

Does anyone know of positive pregnancy results with high cytokine levels?

Any advise of positive news would be most welcomed.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Believe in Miracles

I found this about alternatives to humira on Agate's FAQ:

Other alternatives to think about are:

intralipids with steroids
resveratrol (see supplements), omega 3 fish oil, turmeric/curcumin, nettle, green tea
losing weight (if you are overweight)
changing your diet (e.g., if wheat or dairy makes you feel bloated and uncomfortable and avoiding it makes you feel better, then that may tie in with reducing your TNFa
making sure you aren't carrying a long term infection (e.g., see Chlamydia)
some ladies have also been successful with mycology/chinese herbal medicine under specialist docs like Dr Trevor Wing.

You could also ask here as it is all about humira, I think some of the ladies on here have had success despite cytokines going up. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254319.660


----------



## Believe in miracles (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you & congratulations with your little boy.


----------

